# Glock 25



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if the G25 was available in the US - would you buy one?
I know I would.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know why I'd want a .380 in that size gun when you can get a G19 which is the same size in 9mm?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I don't know why I'd want a .380 in that size gun when you can get a G19 which is the same size in 9mm?


If it came with Unlimited free ammo, lol. Yes.
I wish


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

hideit said:


> if the G25 was available in the US - would you buy one?
> I know I would.


Nope.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

